# Is there a lime sulfur substitute?



## Crossram (Dec 23, 2014)

I read that the EPA has banned Lime Sulfur is there a good substitute for this product?


----------



## Sage (Dec 23, 2014)

Crossram said:


> I read that the EPA has banned Lime Sulfur is there a good substitute for this product?



I hope not. That's what I use on all my fruit trees and some on one spot in the vineyard last year to control powdery mildew.

Was this EPA or a state??


----------



## Sage (Dec 23, 2014)

So far I haven't found anything official just some internet BS, mostly old. One manufacturer was said to be dropping it but it sounded mostly financial not regulation.

It's still available at a dozen places on the net.


----------



## Crossram (Dec 23, 2014)

Where are they selling it?


----------



## Sage (Dec 24, 2014)

Try Amazon


----------



## TonyR (Apr 16, 2016)

Need to bring this back up. What are you all using. Thanks


----------



## TonyR (Apr 19, 2016)

I guess no one has any idea of what to substitute for lime sulfur spray. Just to let you all know it is NOT sold anymore.


----------

